# Mikrofon Problem Logitech G533



## oxoViperoxo (24. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Seit kurzem spiele ich BFV und möchte nun neben den Kopfhörern auch mein Mikrofon nutzen. Leider funktioniert es nicht richtig. Unter Sound (Windows 10) wird das Headset als Wiedergabe- und Aufnahmegerät erkannt und ich kann auch die bekannten Einstellungen setzen. Jedoch passiert nichts wenn ich ins Mikrofon spreche. Wenn ich auf Systemsteuerung und Mikrofon einrichten gehe, kommt die Meldung "Der Assistent konnte nicht gestartet werden. Vergewissern Sie sich, dass die Audiohardware ordnungsgemäß funktioniert. Überprüfen Sie auch die Audiokonfigurationen in der Systemsteuerung unter Audiogeräte und Soundschemas".  Die Kopfhörer funktionieren einwandfrei. Die Logitech Gaming Software habe ich installiert. Die Lautstärke des Mikrofons habe ich auf 100% gestellt. Natürlich ist das Mikrofon "an", also wenn ich es runterklappe.

Gibt es noch Dinge die ich ausprobieren kann bevor ich zu dem Schluss komme, dass das Mikrofon defekt ist? 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Gruss

Chris


----------



## JackA (25. Januar 2019)

Schon die Datenschutzeinstellungen in Windows 10 angepasst? dort wird standardmäßig das Mikrofon blockiert.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (25. Januar 2019)

Danke dir, das wars:


----------

